# Humping, Hiking and trail running?



## Wolvee (Jul 18, 2010)

I want to start getting my body back into the a shape that is not round and I'd like to start hiking and trail running. I have been spoiled by 15 years of California mountains. Are there any Backpacking, hiking, or running trails here in Michigan? 

Ideally I'd like to start on single day treks then work my way into a couple overnighters and then finally go back to serious training in a year or so.

Someone told me of a trail that goes all the way up to the UP, is this true?


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

There's the Midland to Mackinaw trail that's ~ 200 miles long. It's we marked in places thanks to the boy scouts. Good luck. Where are you located? In SE MI the Pt. Moullie St. Game Area has many dikes and sled dogs are trained there in winter. A hike of 10 miles could be done but the tops of the dikes have some large rocks enough to make it hard to ride a bike.


----------



## Wolvee (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I am in Oakland county.

Are there and websites dedicated to this sort of thing in Michigan?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Check out the MS- Mountain Bike-Hiking forum.........it's towards the bottom of the main page.......lots of info.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Lots of rail-to-trail hiking/biking in SE Michigan. Try these websites....
http://www.traillink.com/trailsearch.aspx?tn=&st=MI&ct=&sp=N
http://www.a1trails.com/rail/trailsmi.html


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

The North Country trail enters MI in the south east, coming from Ohio and exits MI in the western UP going into Minnesota. Total length runs from New York to North Dakota.

http://www.northcountrytrail.org/


----------

